# Pray for me please



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Sick again,..................


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Praying that things will improve for you.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I am also very sorry to hear that. I am sure you will be in the thoughts of many Talkclassical members and I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

God bless! Prayer said.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Praying for your recovery under His blessing, wishing you may find Wagnerian joy again.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

do not like. will pray always


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm sorry. Get well soon!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Aww. Sorry to hear. Hope you make a speedy recovery!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Love and prayers to you.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I most certainly will pray for you that the Lord will bless you with a speedy recovery.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2018)

I hope you have good care and return to good health soon.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Remember to breathe.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

"Pray for me please" 

Done my friend. 

I also gave your post a 'like'. To clarify it is not because I like the fact that you are sick again but just to send some positive vibes your way.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I wish you the best, Itullian. Hope you make a speedy recovery!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

You'll be in our thoughts and prayers. Hope you are soon feeling much better and making progress to health again. xx


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Pray said. Rest and heal.


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

How are you supposed to pray for someone on a forum who goes under a pseudonym and gives no detail. What's up with that?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ziggabea said:


> How are you supposed to pray for someone on a forum who goes under a pseudonym and gives no detail. What's up with that?


Sometimes it's better to hold your comment for yourself.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Ziggabea said:


> How are you supposed to pray for someone on a forum who goes under a pseudonym and gives no detail. What's up with that?


We all know that person. it's how we know that person...by "conversion posts". about the threads we people post in..."what are you doing" "tell us what is happening in your life" along with Music-opera- and more that one likes-loves-listens and reads. we are "like" 'friends'. we all share the same subjects.
thats why we pray or SUPPORT that person .


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh no! Prayers sent your way, Itullian ... :angel:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Itullian said:


> Sick again,..................


Silent Unity is wonderful for prayer requests:
https://www.unity.org/prayer/request-prayer
I have used them many times over the years on behalf 
of myself and loved ones. There's great power in prayer. 
I've taken the liberty to list you under your TC 
screen name and your location in CA, and it might be
helpful for you to make your own prayer request under 
your own name. Silent Unity is also available by phone,
and has existed for over 125 years, based in Unity, MO. 
Best wishes. -Lark


----------



## marry (Jan 31, 2018)

Get well soon, God Bless you


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I hope you have a speedy recovery. Get well soon. We're thinking of you here.


----------



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

I hope you get well soon, friend.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Get well soon mate


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Very sorry to hear that Itullian. Hope you make a more permanent recovery this time round.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Thinking of you too, Itullian, and looking forward, hopefully, to having you back again on the forum, fully recovered. Hope that all goes well, best wishes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2018)

I don't know what your 'illness' is but just in case it's Depression here's some words by a world-leading clinical psychologist (who gets Depression himself!) Professor Jordan Peterson:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I only just found out that you are ill again, Itullian. I will offer up the coming days' difficulties for you.

Hopefully you are strong enough to receive a bear hug!


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Larkenfield said:


> Silent Unity is wonderful for prayer requests:
> https://www.unity.org/prayer/request-prayer
> I have used them many times over the years on behalf
> of myself and loved ones. There's great power in prayer.
> ...


Thank you very much for this info, Lark.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Christabel said:


> I don't know what your 'illness' is but just in case it's Depression here's some words by a world-leading clinical psychologist (who gets Depression himself!) Professor Jordan Peterson:


Lets not speculate, if he wants to tell he will do in time, or not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2018)

It's not my business and I don't know; I just provided that on the off-chance that it might help. No further comments needed with regard to it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

Siobhan and I were visiting the National Gallery in Ottawa, Ontario... decided to cross the street to Notre-Dame Cathedral and lit three candles...

One for you so that you may persevere in the face of adversity and have the strength and courage to fight fearlessly and relentlessly...

One for your family, friends, and loved ones so that they may find respite from the sleepless and helpless anguish which torments them...

One for everyone who took the time to post within this thread...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

Ziggabea said:


> How are you supposed to pray for someone on a forum who goes under a pseudonym and gives no detail. What's up with that?


Hebrews 13:2 "Do not neglect to show *hospitality* to strangers, for by this _some have entertained angels without knowing it._"

Louis, chevalier de Jaucourt describes *hospitality* in the Encyclopédie as _*the virtue of a great soul that cares for the whole universe through the ties of humanity.
*_


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Christabel said:


> It's not my business and I don't know; I just provided that on the off-chance that it might help. No further comments needed with regard to it.


Just don't bring it up , even if you are a doctor, not very polite.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Lighting of candles in church is about the most decent gesture I can think of.

I lost the ability to pray many years ago, and it will never come back. Will "rooting for you" suffice? It's the best I can do.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I've not exactly been a stranger to serious personal health issues... so I'll be quite willing to offer prayers-
and perhaps a little empathy, as well.

(For the record, I'm much better now-- and may God grant that you be better soon, too.)

Sincere prayers- and best wishes for the challenge(s) that lie ahead.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I hope that you are feeling better enough to give us a quick update, Itullian ?
:angel:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

hello friends.
I am finally home. from a heart problem and kidney problem.
Thank you so much for the well wishes and prayers.
Please keep your fingers crossed for me.
Heartfelt thank you's to you all.
reading this site from the hospital helped me stay sane through it all
Sincerely,
me


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Glad to hear you are home, and even more glad you are online so we can interact. Hope the doctors have things figured out so you will be able to maintain yourself in good health.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Itullian said:


> hello friends.
> I am finally home. from a heart problem and kidney problem.
> Thank you so much for the well wishes and prayers.
> Please keep your fingers crossed for me.
> ...


good glad you are home! now get comfy and remember to take your meds!! docs and my orders!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Itullian said:


> hello friends.
> I am finally home. from a heart problem and kidney problem.
> Thank you so much for the well wishes and prayers.
> Please keep your fingers crossed for me.
> ...


John and I are so pleased to hear this. I hope you grow stronger and feel better with every day that passes. xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2018)

Take it easy and rest up.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Great news. Hope all continues to go well.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Itullian said:


> hello friends.
> I am finally home. from a heart problem and kidney problem.
> Thank you so much for the well wishes and prayers.
> Please keep your fingers crossed for me.
> ...


Pleased to hear you're on the mend


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome back to the 'Talk Classical' family and really pleased that you are now recovering. Hope that it all goes well and that you are soon back to your old fit and healthy state. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm sure you're glad your home. Rest, heal, and relax....you'll finally be able to get some sleep!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope you will soon be strong enough to listen to a smallish opera of Richard Wagner!


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Great news to hear that you are at home and on the mend! Ditto on the music--I hope you can use the down time to listen to a lot of great music and watch a lot of funny movies. I'm watching _Tristan und Isolde_ Met on Demand right now--up to No 20 Act II. Tomorrow or Thursday I'll watch one of the Pink Panther movies for you or we could watch it simultaneously--do you have a favorite?

Bear Hug!


----------

